# Food Safety News - 02/07/2022 Senate confirmation vote for Califf as FDA Commissioner no longer a slam dunk



## daveomak.fs (Feb 7, 2022)

*Senate confirmation vote for Califf as FDA Commissioner no longer a slam dunk*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 07, 2022 12:05 am
Dr. Robert M. Califf was the Commissioner of Food and Drugs for almost a year until Jan. 20, 2017, when the new Republican administration took over. But to again be FDA Commissioner, Califf must get help from Republican senators because some Democrats are abandoning Califf in large enough numbers to make it increasingly unlikely that... Continue Reading


*FDA warns companies about seafood, import and preventative control violations*
By News Desk on Feb 07, 2022 12:03 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


*IAFP’s asks for nominations for awards; deadline less than two weeks away*
By Jonan Pilet on Feb 07, 2022 12:01 am
The International Association for Food Protection is still looking for nominations for awards to be presented at this year’s annual conference. The deadline for submissions is Tuesday, Feb. 15, 2022. The awards will be presented at IAFP’s annual conference, which is set for July 31 – Aug. 3 in Pittsburgh, PA. The categories range from... Continue Reading


*Ice cream recalled because of positive test for Listeria from equipment*
By News Desk on Feb 06, 2022 04:31 pm
The Royal Ice Cream Company Inc. is recalling specific lots of Batch Ice Cream brand vanilla, ginger and mocha chip ice cream after it found Listeria monocytogenes on processing equipment. The ice cream products were distributed in Massachusetts. The company said testing by the Food and Drug Administration revealed the presence of the Listeria monocytogenes. The products were... Continue Reading


----------

